# Loki : (



## TheDevonFox (Mar 22, 2012)

A few weeks ago, after my boyfriend and I came back from a weekend long trip to Chicago, my little Loki passed away. It was the day after we got back, and I cleaned his tank as I have for the past several months that I've had him, but a few hours later, my boyfriend noticed he wasn't as active as he usually is when his tank is all fresh. It turns out he had swam himself into his Parthenon (which is LOOOVE) and just... left us... It was extremely sad, and we were so sorry to see him go. He was such a funny little guy, who I really loved so much...

After about 2 weeks, I got a new betta... (the 5 gallon tank was just sitting on my dresser, haunting me) His name is Doom (aka Doomie) and this was the first time I found a betta at Petco that had legitimate green in his coloration. I'll have pictures up after I do a little remodeling of the tank. It just reminds me too much of Loki right now, so I'm gonna get Doomie a big gray castle, with green gravel.

(By the way, yeah, I'm completely going through an odd Marvel villain appreciation stage right now, but the name DID suit both Loki, who was a little frost giant, and Doom, who is green-blue, with a coloration of blacks and grays that make his face look all scared up.)

Anyway, I'm still really missing Loki. They are two completely different fish, and I do love Doomie, but not like I loved Loki... I hope he's enjoying an even bigger Parthenon and all the fishie foods he could possibly want wherever he is now.

RIP my handsome little Loki...


----------



## Bettanewbie60 (Jun 26, 2012)

I'm so sorry to hear about Loki...hugs. I look forward to seeing the new guy!


----------



## CandiceMM (Jul 15, 2012)

I'm sorry for your loss, but with tears and sadness comes new life. Congrats on your new baby and R.I.P. to your Loki.


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

I'm so sorry for your loss. Good luck with your new one.


----------

